# HOWTO - Canon Pixma 3000/3100, 4000/4100, 8500/8600

## brfsa

UPDATED: Jan 28, 2008 

I saw a lot of forums that people didn't get their brand new canon to work.

I found in a tutorial for ubuntu how to do it. (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-38995.html)

Thanks to "paris_m_"

So , here it is:

In japan pixma printers are released under different names:

pixus ip3100 -> pixma ip3000

pixus ip4100 -> pixma ip4000

pixus ip8600 -> pixma ip8500 

1. Download the drivers from canon japan ftp

( logged in as root, within /root )

For IP4000 IP4100:

# wget ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.rpm ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-pixusip4100-lprng-2.50-2.i386.rpm ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-pixusip4100-2.50-2.i386.rpm

For IP3000 IP3100:

# wget ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.rpm ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-pixusip3100-lprng-2.50-2.i386.rpm ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-pixusip3100-2.50-2.i386.rpm

for IP8500 IP8500:

# wget ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.rpm ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-pixusip8600-lprng-2.50-2.i386.rpm ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-pixusip8600-2.50-2.i386.rpm

2. Convert from rpm to tar

# rpm2targz bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.rpm

# rpm2targz bjfilter-pixusip4100-lprng-2.50-2.i386.rpm

# rpm2targz bjfilter-pixusip4100-2.50-2.i386.rpm

(note: change filenames appropriate to much your printer's)

3. Install it

we will have to do one by one now, instead of old method.

ARCHIVE 1:

# tar -xvf bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.tar

# cp usr/local/bin/bjcups /usr/local/bin/

# cp usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

# cp usr/lib/cups/backend/* /usr/lib/cups/backend/

# rm -rfi /root/usr   # BE carefull here  :Smile: 

ARCHIVE 2:

# tar -xvf bjfilter-pixusip4100-lprng-2.50-2.i386.tar

# cp usr/local/bin/* /usr/local/bin/

# cp -r usr/local/share/stsmonpixusip4100/ /usr/local/share/

# rm -rfi /root/usr   # BE carefull here  :Smile: 

ARCHIVE 3:

# tar -xvf bjfilter-pixusip4100-2.50-2.i386.tar

# cp -r usr/lib/* /usr/lib/

# cp -r usr/local/bin/* /usr/local/bin/

# cp -r usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/ /usr/local/share/

# cp -r usr/share/cups/model/canonpixusip4100.ppd /usr/share/cups/model/

4. Edit .ppd file

To allow printing quality options to be accessed through cups' printer properties you must edit as root the printer's ppd file.(This applies only to the ip4000. I don't know the settings for ip3000 or ip8600.Backup and try it)

# vi /usr/share/cups/model/canonpixusip4100.ppd

Add these lines:

*OpenUI *CNQuality/Quality: PickOne

*DefaultCNQuality: 3

*CNQuality 2/High: "2"

*CNQuality 3/Normal: "3"

*CNQuality 4/Standard: "4"

*CNQuality 5/Economy: "5"

*CloseUI: *CNQuality

You can also replace these lines:

*OpenUI *Resolution/Output Resolution: PickOne

*DefaultResolution: 600

*Resolution 600/600 dpi: "<</HWResolution[600 600]>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *Resolution

with:

*OpenUI *Resolution/Output Resolution: PickOne

*DefaultResolution: 600

*Resolution 600/600 dpi: "<</HWResolution[600 600]>>setpagedevice"

*Resolution 1200/1200 dpi: "<</HWResolution[1200 1200]>>setpagedevice"

*Resolution 2400/2400 dpi: "<</HWResolution[2400 2400]>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *Resolution

5. Fix some libs

# ln -s /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2

# ln -s /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 /usr/lib/libxml.so.1

6. Restart Cups

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

7. Add Printer

Now go to your favorite browser and open http://localhost:631

Then go to Administration

you should see: 

"New Printers Found: "

[ADD THIS PRINTER] USB Printer #1 (Canon iP4000)

[ADD THIS PRINTER] USB Printer #1 with status readback for Canon BJ (Canon iP4000)

choose the first Printer:

Choose the driver that says:

Canon -> Canon Pixus iP4100 (ver. 2.50)

*note that  by default the printer will print from the upper paper feed, not the bottom tray... 

That's it Folks. hope it can help! 

UPDATE: Jan 28, 2008

1. Only "USB Printer #1 (Canon iP4000)" Works

2. In latest Gentoo and Cups, instead of "/usr/lib" its "/usr/libexec"

3. updated from bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm to bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.rpmLast edited by brfsa on Mon Jan 28, 2008 5:02 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## bladus

Very nice, but i still have a few problems after installing it.

I added the printer in the cups interface, but when trying to print a test-page it just aborts the job.

```
    CanonIP4000-5      Test Page      root      15k       aborted
```

And that happens everytime when i'm trying to print something

Do you have some tips?  :Smile: 

----------

## brfsa

did you use usb or parallel?

is everything connected properly?

I edited the original post, maybe it'll help.

good luck

----------

## bladus

I'm using USB.

I think everything is connected properly, dmesg says:

```

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1093

```

I also tried USB Printer #1 - #16.

USB Printer #1 cancels the jobs directly, #2-#16 adds the job to the "active jobs list" but the printer doesnt do anything.

----------

## brfsa

do you have the libraries listed above installed?

try this 

#ln -s /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3

or

#ln -s /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3

depending on your system

----------

## bladus

yes, all librarys are installed 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.3 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3

ln: `/usr/lib/libtiff.so.3': File exists

```

----------

## Seegersp

I currently have an IP 5000, but the light flashes green and yellow, when I try to print. However, the printer works fine with TurboPrint. Any suggestions?

----------

## yemu

is it possible to print on cd with this driver?

----------

## brfsa

haven't tried...

will try later

----------

## dega

Cool, 

i've found out u'r howto very usefull, it let me install drivers, but printer just sleep... it doesn't nothing at all...

I saw that the path to the printer device that cups make is something like

```
/dev/usb/lp0
```

but i don't have nothin like that in my /dev/ folder...

i have just

```
ls -lah /dev/usb*

crw-rw----  1 root root 189,   0 Feb 20 20:46 /dev/usbdev1.1

crw-rw----  1 root root 189, 128 Feb 20 20:46 /dev/usbdev2.1

crw-rw----  1 root root 189, 129 Feb 20 20:46 /dev/usbdev2.2

crw-rw----  1 root root 189, 256 Feb 20 20:46 /dev/usbdev3.1

crw-rw----  1 root root 189, 384 Feb 20 20:46 /dev/usbdev4.1

crw-rw----  1 root root 189, 385 Jan 12 14:05 /dev/usbdev4.2

crw-rw----  1 root root 189, 512 Feb 20 20:46 /dev/usbdev5.1

```

i've tried to modify directly (instead throught http://localhost:631) the URI of the printer but it still sleep...

one last thing: that's the output of lsusb:

```
lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04a9:1094 Canon, Inc. PIXMA iP3000x Printer

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04a9:2220 Canon, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

So i can guess the system's able to see the printer...

Thx for help!

----------

## brfsa

strange.

if the printer is sleeping, it could mean the usb connection.

there is setting that let the printer sleep after a while... it's a hardcore settings, but you can modify in windows thou... I am not sure what could it be...

----------

## SirYes

 *bladus wrote:*   

> Very nice, but i still have a few problems after installing it.
> 
> I added the printer in the cups interface, but when trying to print a test-page it just aborts the job.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

For me it's the same. But I have an amd64 while I believe the Canon drivers are 32-bit (x86 arch). And maybe that's the problem?

Because after changing the LogLevel to debug in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

```
# grep Log /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

#     debug2    Log everything.

#     debug     Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

#LogLevel info

LogLevel debug

# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

#MaxLogSize 0

# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

```

I can see the following in the log:

```
# cat /var/log/cups/page_log

I [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 15147) for job 4.

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb"

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 13 ]

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb", 0x7fffff8009d0, 0x7fffff7ffbb0, 12, 13, 11)

I [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 15148) for job 4.

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

E [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] PID 15147 stopped with status 127!

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-RomanD [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%EndComments

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%EndResource

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%EndProlog

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] pw = 576.0, pl = 819.2

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] 0 %%EOF

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] Saw EOF!

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] pixma4000: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot

open shared object file: No such file or directory

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] UpdateJob: job 4, file 0 is complete.

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] CancelJob: id = 4

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] StopJob: id = 4, force = 0

D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

Of interest is this error:

 *Quote:*   

> D [18/Mar/2006:23:56:31 +0100] [Job 4] pixma4000: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

And while the libcups.so.2 exist, it's in fact a 64-bit library...

```
# ls -al /usr/lib/libcups.so.2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 132072 Jan 14 11:41 /usr/lib/libcups.so.2

# ls -ald /usr/lib

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5 Aug 29  2005 /usr/lib -> lib64

# file /usr/lib/libcups.so.2

/usr/lib/libcups.so.2: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
```

And I suspect that the driver should be rebuilt from source.

For now I have the Gutenprint installed and I use the "Canon BJC 8200 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-rc2" driver for iP4000... A suboptimal solution, but at least I can get SOME printout - which confirms that it works. But this way the printer doesn't use black ink - the black color is actually grey, achieved by mixing C,M,Y inks (grr...)

----------

## happyoutkast

I would like to point out that there is a bit of an error with those instructions that are provided, maybe it was just with my install. Considering that this is a brand new install of gentoo (and my second, due to a new hard drive), as well as a repeat problem even in my old onstall, I don't think it's too likely that is the case. 

One problem I had in  getting these drivers to work was with the configuration. As it is stated, the command given to extract the files is 

# cd /

# tar -xzvpf bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz

# tar -xzvpf bjfilter-pixusip4100-lprng-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz

# tar -xzvpf bjfilter-pixusip4100-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz 

It is important to point out that when extracting and installing these drivers, you should actually omit the -p option while extracting. As some of you reading this may not know, the p option tells tar to preserve permissions. This is ok if the permissions on the original files were set correctly (like in the gentoo stage tarballs), but if the permissions were set with something incompatible (such as a japanese version of a *nix operating system) then cups cannot read or load the drivers. In my case the canon drivers never even showed up while adding the printer until I fixed this. If you get the same error, try this instead:

# tar -xzvf bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz

# tar -xzvf bjfilter-pixusip4100-lprng-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz

# tar -xzvf bjfilter-pixusip4100-2.50-2.i386.tar.gz 

Also, keep in mind that by default the printer will print from the upper paper feed, not the bottom tray like myself and others my prefer. Even if it's set on the printer itself, it will still switch over to the top paper feed when you try and print.  Keep this in mind when you print your test page, especially if you just get the flashing orange light. I'm not quite sure how to change this yet, but I'll look into it and see if I can find a fix. Until then, just use the top paper feed....

EDIT: The above part really is only valid for printing the test page in the web interface. If you wish to use the bottom paper feed, be sure to select "cassette" as the paper source from the printer properties dialog box  which is accessed through the printer dialog that comes up when attempting to print in normal circumstances (file -> print..., then select the properties button). In windoze this is called the bottom paper tray, in linux it's the cassette. 

Also, I noticed several people are having problems with the printer even printing. This can be very common because of the way the drivers load into cups. 

For example, I happen to have a usb printer, but when selecting the port it is on I have 3 options to choose from: paralell port #1 (/dev/lp0): with status readback for canon bj; USB printer #1 (canon ip3000); and USB printer #1: with status readback for canon bj (canon iP3000). It is VERY important that you select the one that is appropriate for your printer's connection. 

If your printer connects to your computer via USB (like mine does), then MAKE SURE you select a USB connection. In my case, it was the first USB printer #1 option available (the one that just says canon  ip3000, not the status readback). Of course if your printer connects via the parallel port, select the paralell port option. I know this may seem obvious, but it appears part of the issues posted here may be from selecting the wrong connection on configuration. 

It is worth noting that before I got the drivers to load (see above), I only had one option when adding the printer, which is the one I'm actually using now. The  status readback options never showed up until I fixed the permissions problem. This may be a good way to tell if your drivers were installed correctly or not  :Wink: 

I'll also test and if needed tweak the settings a little to try and find optimal quality settings for an iP3000 printer, since I'm certain I'm not the only person who owns one.

--------------------------------

Gentoo 2005.1-r1 on gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

Athlon XP 2200+

One mean gaming rig, and a nice desktop system to boot!

----------

## ColinK

May I advertise this brand new ebuild of mine?  :Rolling Eyes: 

You might be interested, because it compiles some parts of the above mentioned drivers from source -> I'd say, it's very gentooish.Last edited by ColinK on Sat Apr 01, 2006 11:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SirYes

 *ColinK wrote:*   

> May I advertise this brand new ebuild of mine? 
> 
> You might be interested, because it compiles some parts of the above mentioned drivers from source -> I'd say, it's very gentooish.

 

Thanks! But I believe you wanted to point us to this topic of yours (using the [topic] BBCode) and not to the post #448354 ...

 :Wink: 

Anyway. I'll definitely look into that, because I wanted once to do such an ebuild myself...  :Smile: 

----------

## ColinK

of course - thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## brfsa

Thanks happyoutkast, I never though that "p" could be a problem...

Having an ebuild would be a really great idea.... and that it'd work be another great thing...  :Very Happy: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## rovano

Hello,

Don't know why but I still have problems with printing test page. I've installed bjfilter using ebuild provided by ColinK (https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=85030&action=view).

Everything went fine and I was able to configure my Pixus IP 3000 through Cups web interface. But unfortunatly I can't print anything.

When printer is configure as connected to 

USB printer #1 (Canon IP3000) 

in printers.conf it shows as 

usb://Canon/iP3000

(test page print - listing #1)

whilst if it's configured as 

USB printer #1: with status readback for canon bj (canon iP3000)

in printers.conf it shows as:

canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0

(test page print - listing #2)

When I'm loading usblp dmesg says:

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1094

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Problem is in that all the time printing is automatically aborted  :Sad: 

Do you have any idea what may be wrong or how may I debug it step by step to identify source of my problem?

listing#1

```

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AcceptClient(lis=0x80922a8) 0 NumClients = 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AcceptClient: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 8, used=0, file=-1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 8 GET /printers/pixus3000?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/pixus3000?op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: uri = "/printers/pixus3000?op=print-test-page"...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: best = "/"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: command="/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi", options="pixus3000?op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: argv[0] = "pixus3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: argv[1] = "op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[6] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[7] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[8] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[9] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[10] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[11] = "REMOTE_USER=bugs"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[12] = "LANG=C.UTF-8"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[13] = ""

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[14] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[15] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[16] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[17] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.4; Linux) KHTML/3.4.3 (like Gecko)"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[18] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/pixus3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[19] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[20] = "QUERY_STRING=op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] pipe_command: envp[21] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 12991

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 12991

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12991)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] SendCommand: 8 file=11

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] SendCommand: Adding fd 11 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AcceptClient(lis=0x80922a8) 0 NumClients = 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AcceptClient: 10 from localhost:631.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] AcceptClient: Adding fd 10 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] WriteClient: 8 Content-Type: text/html;charset=iso-8859-1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] WriteClient: 8

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] WriteClient: 8 1175 bytes

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10, used=0, file=-1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 POST /printers/pixus3000 HTTP/1.1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/pixus3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: uri = "/printers/pixus3000"...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] FindBest: best = "/"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] POST /printers/pixus3000

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 14763, con->file = -1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 REQUEST /var/spool/cups/00000005=12

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 writing 1719 bytes to 12

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10, used=0, file=12

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 12823, con->file = 12

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 writing 12823 bytes to 12

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ReadClient: 10 Closing data file 12, size = 14542.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest(0xb7ac8c3c[10]): operation_id = 0002

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: URI="ipp://localhost/printers/pixus3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] print_job(0xb7ac8c3c[10], ipp://localhost/printers/pixus3000)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] check_quotas(0xb7ac8c3c[10], 0x81b0a10[pixus3000])

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'bugs'

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'bugs'

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 15.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] copy_banner(0xb7ac8c3c[10], 0x81b2de0[15], none)

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] add_file(con=0xb7ac8c3c[10], job=15, filetype=application/postscript, compression=0)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 15.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] copy_banner(0xb7ac8c3c[10], 0x81b2de0[15], none)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Job 15 queued on 'pixus3000' by 'bugs'.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Job 15 hold_until = 0

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] SaveJob: Closing file 12...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob(15, 0x81b0a10)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob() id = 15, file = 0/1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: argv = "pixus3000","15","bugs","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00015-001"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/pixus3000.ppd"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Canon/iP3000"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=pixus3000"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: Allocating status buffer...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: statusfds = [ 12 13 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 14 -1 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 15 16 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbfe26860, 0xbfe25bd0, 14, 16, 13)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 12992) for job 15.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 14 17 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:00 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj", 0xbfe26860, 0xbfe25bd0, 15, 17, 13)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 12993) for job 15.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 15 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbfe26860, 0xbfe25bd0, 14, 15, 13)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 12994) for job 15.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] StartJob: Adding fd 12 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] add_job_state_reasons(0xb7ac8c3c[10], 15)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 10 to OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] PID 12992 exited with no errors.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%EndComments

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%EndResource

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%EndProlog

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] pw = 576.0, pl = 819.2

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] 0 %%EOF

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] Saw EOF!

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] pstocanonbj start.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] WriteClient: Removing fd 10 from OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] PID 12991 exited with no errors.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 12991

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] ReadClient: 10, used=0, file=-1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] CloseClient: 10

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] CloseClient: Removing fd 10 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] WriteClient: Removing fd 11 from InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] WriteClient: 8 Closing data file 11.

E [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] PID 12993 stopped with status 0!

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] [Job 15] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] PID 12994 exited with no errors.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] UpdateJob: job 15, file 0 is complete.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] UpdateJob: Removing fd 12 from InputSet...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] CancelJob: id = 15

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] StopJob: id = 15, force = 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] StopJob: printer state is 3

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] StopJob: Freeing status buffer...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] SaveJob: Closing file 10...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:30:01 +0200] SaveJob: Closing file 10...

```

listing#2

```

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 10, used=0, file=-1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] CloseClient: 10

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] CloseClient: Removing fd 10 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AcceptClient(lis=0x80922a8) 0 NumClients = 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 10 from localhost:631.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AcceptClient: Adding fd 10 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 10, used=0, file=-1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 10 GET /printers/ip3000?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/ip3000?op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: uri = "/printers/ip3000?op=print-test-page"...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: best = "/"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: command="/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi", options="ip3000?op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: argv[0] = "ip3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: argv[1] = "op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[6] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[7] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[8] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[9] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[10] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[11] = "REMOTE_USER=bugs"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[12] = "LANG=C.UTF-8"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[13] = ""

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[14] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[15] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[16] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[17] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.4; Linux) KHTML/3.4.3 (like Gecko)"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[18] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/ip3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[19] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[20] = "QUERY_STRING=op=print-test-page"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] pipe_command: envp[21] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 12323

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 12323

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12323)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] SendCommand: 10 file=12

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] SendCommand: Adding fd 12 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] SendCommand: Adding fd 10 to OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AcceptClient(lis=0x80922a8) 0 NumClients = 2

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 11 from localhost:631.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] AcceptClient: Adding fd 11 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: 10 Content-Type: text/html;charset=iso-8859-1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: 10

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: 10 1169 bytes

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11, used=0, file=-1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11 POST /printers/ip3000 HTTP/1.1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/ip3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: uri = "/printers/ip3000"...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] FindBest: best = "/"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] POST /printers/ip3000

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 14760, con->file = -1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11 REQUEST /var/spool/cups/00000004=13

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11 writing 14542 bytes to 13

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11 Closing data file 13, size = 14542.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest(0xb7afd870[11]): operation_id = 0002

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: URI="ipp://localhost/printers/ip3000"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] print_job(0xb7afd870[11], ipp://localhost/printers/ip3000)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] check_quotas(0xb7afd870[11], 0x80a1020[ip3000])

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'bugs'

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'bugs'

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 13.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] copy_banner(0xb7afd870[11], 0x81beb30[13], none)

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] add_file(con=0xb7afd870[11], job=13, filetype=application/postscript, compression=0)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 13.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] copy_banner(0xb7afd870[11], 0x81beb30[13], none)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Job 13 queued on 'ip3000' by 'bugs'.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Job 13 hold_until = 0

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] SaveJob: Closing file 13...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob(13, 0x80a1020)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob() id = 13, file = 0/1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: argv = "ip3000","13","bugs","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00013-001"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/ip3000.ppd"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=ip3000"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: Allocating status buffer...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: statusfds = [ 13 14 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 15 -1 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 16 17 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbf958700, 0xbf957a70, 15, 17, 14)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 12324) for job 13.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 15 18 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj", 0xbf958700, 0xbf957a70, 16, 18, 14)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 12325) for job 13.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/canon_usb"

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 16 ]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/canon_usb", 0xbf958700, 0xbf957a70, 15, 16, 14)

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/canon_usb (PID 12326) for job 13.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] StartJob: Adding fd 13 to InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] add_job_state_reasons(0xb7afd870[11], 13)

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 11 to OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: Removing fd 11 from OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] PID 12323 exited with no errors.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 12323

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: 11, used=0, file=-1

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] CloseClient: 11

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] CloseClient: Removing fd 11 from InputSet and OutputSet...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] pstocanonbj start.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: Removing fd 10 from OutputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: Removing fd 12 from InputSet...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] WriteClient: 10 Closing data file 12.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13]

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] (Canon) langage moniter[/usr/local/bin/lgmonpixusip3100 --gui --cups] start!

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%EndComments

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%EndResource

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%EndProlog

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] pw = 576.0, pl = 819.2

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] 0 %%EOF

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] [Job 13] Saw EOF!

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] PID 12324 exited with no errors.

E [23/Apr/2006:12:03:29 +0200] PID 12325 stopped with status 0!

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:30 +0200] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:31 +0200] [Job 13] STS:USB PIXUSIP3100     00  EF  L 100 C 100 M 100 Y 100                          *                             

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:31 +0200] [Job 13] STS:USB PIXUSIP3100     00  EF  L 100 C 100 M 100 Y 100                          *                             

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:31 +0200] [Job 13] STS:USB PIXUSIP3100     00  EF  L 100 C 100 M 100 Y 100                          *                             

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:32 +0200] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

I [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] [Job 13]

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] PID 12326 exited with no errors.

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] UpdateJob: job 13, file 0 is complete.

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] UpdateJob: Removing fd 13 from InputSet...

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] CancelJob: id = 13

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] StopJob: id = 13, force = 0

D [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] StopJob: printer state is 3

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] StopJob: Freeing status buffer...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] SaveJob: Closing file 11...

d [23/Apr/2006:12:03:33 +0200] SaveJob: Closing file 11...

```

Thanks in advance,

Rovano

----------

## happyoutkast

Do you edit anything in printer.conf manually or are you doing it all through the utility?

Also, are you CERTAIN you have full usb support compiled in the kernel?

Other than that, I can only think you may be choosing the wrong printer setting, as I remember there were 3 or so. in my case it was  USB #1. I just tested it though and the second setting 

canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 

works as well, it just does bi-directional feedback, apparently. I suppose if utility software were to run it could read this printer's status.

Either way, it seems that it either is the 64 - 32 bit incompatibity or a problem with your cups install. I didn't use the ebuild though...so you may even want to try installing it manually.

----------

## -Craig-

It worked fine for me!

Thank you so much!  :Smile: 

----------

## stpierre1982

hello, I have an ip3000(usb only) and i have no reaction from it when i try to print a test page.

I've installed the turboprint driver for linux, and it work....but it is not a freeware.

I've tried to install this driver but it doesn't work.

this is my error log.

I'm using /dev/usb/lp0 because this url is used by turboprint.

[code:1:af3ffcb8f7]D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] AddLocation: added location 'CUPS_INTERNAL_BROWSE_ACL'

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] Full reload is required.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer IP3000...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "canon_parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 271 PPDs...

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 67...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 68...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 69...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 70...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 71...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 72...

I [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] Full reload complete.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [17/May/2006:19:08:17 +0200] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 3958

I [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=3958)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:22 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/IP3000?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 3959

I [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=3959)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/IP3000 HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 73.

I [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 73.

I [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Job 73 queued on 'IP3000' by 'root'.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Job 73 hold_until = 0

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob(73, 0x8095ea8)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob() id = 73, file = 0/1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] job-sheets=none,none

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] banner_page = 0

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: argv = "IP3000","73","root","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00073-001"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en_US"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/IP3000.ppd"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb:/dev/usb/lp0"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=IP3000"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: statusfds = [ 9 10 ]

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 -1 ]

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 12 13 ]

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbff27ed0, 0xbff27240, 11, 13, 10)

I [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3960) for job 73.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 14 ]

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj", 0xbff27ed0, 0xbff27240, 12, 14, 10)

I [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 3961) for job 73.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 12 ]

D [17/May/2006:19:08:33 +0200] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbff27ed0, 0xbff27240, 11, 12, 10)

I [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 3962) for job 73.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%EndComments

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%EndResource

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%EndProlog

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] pw = 576.0, pl = 819.2

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] 0 %%EOF

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] Saw EOF!

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] pstocanonbj start.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] [Job 73] pstocanonbj: /usr/bin/gs -r600 -g4958x7016 -q -dNOPROMPT -dSAFER -sDEVICE=ppmraw -sOutputFile=- -| /usr/local/bin/bjfilterpixusip3100 --imageres 600 --papersize a4 --media plain --paperload asf --quality 3 --bbox 9,14,585,834 

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 3966

I [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=3966)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [17/May/2006:19:08:36 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:08:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:09:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:10:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:11:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04

----------

## stpierre1982

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:54 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:12:59 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:04 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:09 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:14 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:19 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:24 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:29 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:34 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:39 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:44 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ReadClient: 7 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] CloseClient: 7

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [17/May/2006:19:13:49 +0200] CloseClient: 5

D [17/May/2006:19:13:53 +0200] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [17/May/2006:19:13:53 +0200] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/May/2006:19:13:53 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [17/May/2006:19:13:53 +0200] CloseClient: 5

[/code]

i've tried /dev/usb/lp0, lp1, lp2, .. but without success

somebody can help me?

----------

## furlongm

Try the gutenprint drivers, they now have native support for the pixma ip4000 (only at 600x600 though). It works fine for me with the ip4000.

----------

## laurelin

Great Howto.

If you want to check an alternative way of installing printers from Canon, this link below amends the howto in a humble way.

Especially PIXMA but related printers like i860/i865 and similar are described there.

Gentoo-Wiki - Canon PIXMA-series

----------

## _NeoN_

Hi all. I have a problem with my ip5200, then i print something text - it's ok, but colorful images or any colour in text - stretched in horisontaly.

In gimp i try to change resolution - better result, but still not good. Need help with it..

----------

## monsm

Sounds like a driver problem to me.  You could also try to update related things like cups and ghostscript.

I found that the latest version of cups at least increased the printing speed on my IP4000.  I am still having problems printing the test page from the gnome printing manager, but all other applications work fine, so never mind that particular one.

In terms of printers, I am using the commercial Turbo Print.  It only costs 30€ or so, and haven't given me any problem.  the turbo print driver also support duplex printing, which the others might not (last time I checked Cannon's own one didn't...)

----------

## darkangel92

Hello

i have read carefully the topic but i have also a problem

I'm using IP4000 via USB and when i'm trying to print a test page it doesn't work

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Canon_IP4000-9  	Test Page  	guest  	19k  	Unknown  	stopped  	Reprint Job Cancel Job Move Job
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GenTooHell darkangel # lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0463:ffff MGE UPS Systems UPS
> ...

 

i have checked the kernel config setting

 *Quote:*   

> GenTooHell linux # grep PRINTER .config
> 
> CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y
> 
> 

 .

the link like describe into the procedure are ok

Is 4100 and 4000 drivers are the same ? because i have 4100 usb1 in the list while installing the printer

txs for your help

Extra info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GenTooHell linux # uname -an
> 
> Linux GenTooHell 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 #2 Sun Sep 9 20:15:31 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

----------

## wyvern5

I wrote a howto about how I got my Canon Pixma ip4500 working with 64-bit linux, in case it'll be helpful to anyone still struggling with this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Canon_Pixma_ip4500_using_Canon_32bit_drivers_on_AMD64

----------

## brfsa

That is a good HOWTO wyvern5, Thanks.

I will try on my AMD64 gentoo to see how it goes using your steps.

I also updated this HOWTO with latest gentoo/cups as of Jan 2008.

I plan to post both on Gentoo-wiki.

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Hello,

I also struggeled the last days to install my Canon IP4500 on my 64bit Gentoo.

I tried the Turboprint-drivers, but they cost money. I also tried the 32-bit-chroot-environment.

And today I found out a very simple and eays solution.

Gutenprint brings support for the Canon Pixma IP4500.

In Portage tree is version 5.1.4 as stable. With this version I just got empty paper out of my printer.

Then I unmasked 5.1.7 in portage tree and with that version my IP4500 works pretty well.

So, I just did the following :

```

# nano "net-print/gutenprint ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -v gutenprint

```

And then I could create the printer in cups and selected the "Canon Pixma IP4500 - CUPS+Gutenprint 5.1.7" driver.

And it worked without any problems within 5 minutes.

I hope that information helps someone   :Very Happy: 

Bye

Thorsten

----------

